# Keeping count of fish?



## Drundel

Anyone have a good method for keeping a running total of what's in your net? I use a donut most of the time and found a few trips last year I would lose count when I got close to a limit.

Being out on a long wade, its not real easy to try and get a count of the fish in the net as if I had them on a stringer.

Any ideas?


----------



## sotexhookset

This will be good.


----------



## MARSHALLLANE

a buddy of mine uses a click counter for an ice chest and the only time he opens it is when he catches fish. im sure you could rig up a counter of some sort to put on your donut! I always just pick up my stringer!


----------



## redspeck

Pick up your stringer, and keep the nice ones.


----------



## Sundance

This is how I do it. Learned it from a rancher in West Texas. Never make a mistake.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finger_binary


----------



## OnedayScratch

abacus


----------



## John_B_1

The only thing I limit on is flounder and occasionally reds so 5 and 3 isn't hard to keep up with. lol. I know fishing white bass we use baseball pitch counters, might be able to put one in your shirt pocket


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

hang a baseball clicker around your neck --


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Not being sarcastic but I keep count of them.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## OnedayScratch

I was being sarcastic. I haven't caught a limit of trout in a few moons. Reds and flounder yes...I need to be fishin where you be fishin....


----------



## willeye

cut notches in your rod after each fish.


----------



## mirage

If your biggest problem is keeping count of the fish in your basket...... You ain't got no problems!!!!


----------



## Drundel

I must have more WPP than you guys. I said above, no stringer, a donut and after 6 hours in the water, I can't remember if its 8 or 9.


----------



## Part Timer

Why do you prefer a donut vs stringer. Just curious. I hated my donut. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doubleover

Only keep 5..................and then keep 2 limits


----------



## FishBurd27

willeye said:


> cut notches in your rod after each fish.


lol

I take a pic of what I caught each one on, a pic of each fish and a pic of the location I caught him. Then I just post each and every catch on 2 cool using my phone so then I just look at my phone and count how many post I have and thats how many fish I have kept.. Works extremely well, I highly reccomend this method.


----------



## warcat

Put 10 pennies in your left pocket and nothing in the right. After each fish, move a penny over.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Google "Ranger Beads" u can hang this from shirt or wherever. Used in military for keeping pace count. Would work perfect for this application. Buy different colors to represent different species. You can even make your own.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flounder Face

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Drundel*  
_I must have more WPP than you guys. I said above, no stringer, a donut and after 6 hours in the water, I can't remember if its 8 or 9._

U didn't say anything about 6 hours in the water

Stop counting the hours of fishing, just count the fish. Maybe you get confused between all of the counting.


----------



## Drundel

Part Timer said:


> Why do you prefer a donut vs stringer. Just curious. I hated my donut.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I use it as a tackle box. I don't like having my lures on my wading belt and have all the on the boxes of the donet. Also, I hate dealing with stringers (I've never used a good one like a sticky pants or grindit, so maybe those are better) but normally its just easier for me to put the fish in the net and go back to fishing.



warcat said:


> Put 10 pennies in your left pocket and nothing in the right. After each fish, move a penny over.


Good idea.



Fishin' Soldier said:


> Google "Ranger Beads" u can hang this from shirt or wherever. Used in military for keeping pace count. Would work perfect for this application. Buy different colors to represent different species. You can even make your own.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Awesome idea. I can easily make something like that and tie it to the donet.



Flounder Face said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drundel*
> _I must have more WPP than you guys. I said above, no stringer, a donut and after 6 hours in the water, I can't remember if its 8 or 9._
> 
> U didn't say anything about 6 hours in the water
> 
> Stop counting the hours of fishing, just count the fish. Maybe you get confused between all of the counting.


My bad, a long wade is many hours for me.


----------



## Trouthunter

Honestly I don't have a problem keeping count of how many fish I've kept.

TH


----------



## Sundance

WPP??? (Wooden Power Pole??)


----------



## speckcaster

got a buddy who uses the bead method....works for him!

one tip make sure the bead and cord they slide on are "tight" and don't slide easily .... otherwise waves and impacts etc will move your beads....

personally I just keep count and double check when I get close....usually this is when I'm tagging trout in the surf and action can get fast and furious!

speckcaster


----------



## rc10j1

Sundance said:


> This is how I do it. Learned it from a rancher in West Texas. Never make a mistake.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finger_binary


Yep, anyone who worked a sale barn in their youth knows this.


----------



## Fish&Chips

It's not hard to count to 3 for me. I haven't had many days where I catch a lot of fish....lol.


----------



## Drundel

Finally made one of these, now if I can have a trip where I catch more than two fish, I'll test it out

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bubbas kenner

Doubleover said:


> Only keep 5..................and then keep 2 limits


Right!.


----------



## Yellow.mouth

The bead deal actually looks cool. Just dont forget to multiply the total by three before you post your reports!


----------



## bragwell

Drundel said:


> Finally made one of these, now if I can have a trip where I catch more than two fish, I'll test it out
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That'll work. Nice rig!

Know what helps counting fish? Instead of pipelining beer, mix some makers with a dash of Jolt cola.


----------



## Law Dog

I start off with 10 cold beers in the ice chest. Can you guess my counting system?


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie

Sounds like you need to switch to a stringer.


----------



## MARSHALLLANE

Drundel said:


> Finally made one of these, now if I can have a trip where I catch more than two fish, I'll test it out
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


So do you start on 0 or end on 0?


----------



## Part Timer

MARSHALLLANE said:


> So do you start on 0 or end on 0?


That sounds like most my fishing trips lol start on 0 end on 0

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spencey820

get a fishing line with 10 beads on it from (arts and crafts from wal-mart) loop the line around your floater with the beads being inside of it, make sure you have all the beads up on top of the floater everytime you put a fish in you move a bead to the bottom, also you can simply get a shoe string tie it around it and tie a small knot each time you catch a fish, whatever floats your boat


----------

